# Rally Trial



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Kailey is going to be in her very first AKC Rally Trial on March 7th and 8th.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

....lots of work ahead for you to get polished up but that wonderful feeling when it all comes together is well worth it! Congratulations to you for putting the time into your furbaby!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have fun! Rally is a hoot!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Have fun! I am going to be training Mira for rally, so I will look for any tips from your first trial!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck! Layla will be going for her last U-CDX leg that same weekend. :wave:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it indoor or outdoor? Be sure that you train for whatever! Good luck--it is lots of fun!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

It is indoors. It is at the place where I train Kailey in Rally.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a lot of our UKC clubs are offering rally now, too! Tito got his first 2 level 1 legs in January at the first UKC rally trial ever, and we're planning to enter another March 8 to get the 3rd one and start on his level 2 legs. You should see if your UKC club is offering rally that day. When I showed Tito in rally at the UKC, I also showed him in Open B in 2 trials and they were real good about ring conflicts.





goldengirls550 said:


> Good luck! Layla will be going for her last U-CDX leg that same weekend. :wave:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> a lot of our UKC clubs are offering rally now, too! Tito got his first 2 level 1 legs in January at the first UKC rally trial ever, and we're planning to enter another March 8 to get the 3rd one and start on his level 2 legs. You should see if your UKC club is offering rally that day. When I showed Tito in rally at the UKC, I also showed him in Open B in 2 trials and they were real good about ring conflicts.


Our club is having its first UKC rally trial in the Fall. UKC is very nice about ring conflicts. They are overall a very nice venue to show under from my experience.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What do you mean by "legs"?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

8 more days 'till the trial!

:banana:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What do you think of this check list? 

Do I need to add anything?

o Crate
o Crate Cover
o Pail
o Fan
o Blanket
o Toys
o Slip Collar
o Red Leash
o Buckle Collar
o Leather Leash
o Chair
o Water
o Treats
o Chair
o Sign Sheets
o Rabies & Vaccination Certificate
o Food 
o Poop Bags
o Cash


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds like you have it covered


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Where in MN are you showing? I am actually from the twin cities I am only in TX for school and am moving back in April.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

It is at the Twin Cities Obedience Training Club (TCOTC) in Minneapolis.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

For agility I always take copies of my confirmations and copies of my AKC registration

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Very cool, I may end up training there when I come home. I have a little border collie mix right now. There are some pictures in the Other pets section I think the thread was called Obediance brag. Good luck at the trial.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

ataylor said:


> What do you mean by "legs"?


A leg is a qualifying score towards a title. It takes 3 legs to get Rally titles (except for the RAE which takes 10 DQ).

I am assuming that you are going for your RN, so it takes 3 legs, or qualifying scores for you to get the title.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. That cleared the question up.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

6 more days 'til the trial!!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL. You're reminding me of my own count down till Layla's UKC obedience trial this weekend. Hopefully, we'll both have something to share after this weekend...


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL. I hope so! I am pretty nervous. I feel like I will mess up.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

2 MORE days!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you make flashcards out of the signs, and then rearrange them so your brain gets fast at reading them? I studied that way, and it really helped.Tally will wait for me to read signs, and looks interested and nice while waiting. Finn and Tango though, can't take a long pause while my wheels turn. . . Finn will even bounce on his front paws a little and inquire what I want with a tiny woofwhisper and play guessinggames with finish/forward unless i am fast-paced. Finn doesnt allow lollygagging while reading! Meanwhile, Tally will sometimes try pivot left while remaining seated on his fluffy butt. My friend Shannon judges Rally, and she says accidentally tightening the leash from nerves is big with first timers. I know you will do great- Rally is for fun, so it's okay too to mess up(lol, it better be!).


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes. Our first trial is in a month.

Can I ask what the Sign Sheets are for?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Did you make flashcards out of the signs, and then rearrange them so your brain gets fast at reading them? I studied that way, and it really helped.Tally will wait for me to read signs, and looks interested and nice while waiting. Finn and Tango though, can't take a long pause while my wheels turn. . . Finn will even bounce on his front paws a little and inquire what I want with a tiny woofwhisper and play guessinggames with finish/forward unless i am fast-paced. Finn doesnt allow lollygagging while reading! Meanwhile, Tally will sometimes try pivot left while remaining seated on his fluffy butt. My friend Shannon judges Rally, and she says accidentally tightening the leash from nerves is big with first timers. I know you will do great- Rally is for fun, so it's okay too to mess up(lol, it better be!).


That is a good idea to make flash cards. I have a sheet that has all of the signs on it but now I might make flash cards.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

kgiff said:


> Good luck! Let us know how it goes. Our first trial is in a month.
> 
> Can I ask what the Sign Sheets are for?


 
You can fin them on the AKC website.
There is the link where I found the signs...
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/Rally_Regulations.pdf

The signs start on page 10.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

TOMORROW is the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome luck tomorrow, and remember to have fun.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. I will have fun.

I will post the results too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck today! Remember, whatever happens, HAVE FUN!!!! :wave:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is the result from today (sat.)

Score: 94
Place: 4th

Kailey got her first leg today!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

i will have pics up soon


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so proud of Kailey!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

bumping up!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to you both!!! You should be proud and I can tell by her smile she is pretty proud of you too! Nice Job.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That's fabulous! Good girl, Kailey, getting a fourth on your first time out!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for wishing me good luck. I will need it tomorrow too!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Kailey received her 2nd leg today!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW, Looks like this TEAM is really clicking!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent news. I bet she feels how pleased you are and is quite proud of herself!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulations. 2 for 2 your on you way. Only one more leg for your RN.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I am know thinking of starting Rally with Jackson.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! One more leg until you guys title! I'm sure Jackson would like to start too!


----------

